# I've been EnLightened!!



## swamprad (Dec 15, 2007)

Yahoo, got my big old' box of orchids from Ernie today! Every plant was robust and healthy, most were in spike or bud, the packaging skills of the Gemeinharts are absolutely amazing, all is perfection in Memphis tonight!

I really suck at moderation, so I had to go for at least a dozen:

Paph. delenatii ('In Charm' x 'Cherry')
Paph. primulinum fma. flavum
Paph. Arnold J. Klehm
Paph. Elfin Charm
Paph. Fumi's Delight
Paph. Hawaii Wings
Paph. Henrietta Fujiwara fma. album
Paph. Pinocchio
Paph. Wossner Goldegg
Paph. (Sierra Lace x fairrieanum)
plus a couple of blooming size phals, just for the heck of it.
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 16, 2007)

FANTASTIC. What a great selection.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2007)

ENJOY - instant gratification!


----------



## Corbin (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been EnLightened!!as in from 'Enlightened Orchids'?


----------



## swamprad (Dec 16, 2007)

Corbin said:


> I've been EnLightened!!as in from 'Enlightened Orchids'?



www.enlightenedorchids.com Yep!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2007)

Hahhah! moderation. Good haul; enjoy!


----------

